#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Boleto bancario do tipo carne

## fsoaress76

*Boleto bancario do tipo carne*


Depois de muita procura na net e nada encontrado resolvi adapitar o boletophp para gerar carnês.

Agora estou deixando aqui para alguém melhorar. 
Pois não consegui fazer gerar parcelas automáticas de acordo com os números escolhido, esses scripts só geram um-por-um.

1- GERBLT.php: página de edição de dados
2- boleto_cef.php: guarda as informações adicionais e etc.. para o boleto
3- funcloes_cef.php: funções para gerar os códigos de barras
4- Layout_cef.php: manda para o banco de dados
5- Boleto.php: Pega dados no BD do cliente e gera boleto.
6-tabless.css 


1 - GERBLT.php 
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Esse script, retirei o javascript do calendario e as class para ficar menor
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

<?php 

$UserName = 'soares';

mysql_connect ("localhost", "root", "soares");
mysql_select_db("boleto");

$sql = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM cadastro where UserName = '$UserName'") or die("cliente_nao_encontrado".mysql_error()); 

while ($num = mysql_fetch_array($sql)) {

?>

<title>Gera Boleto - Proserv</title>
</head><body onmouseup="ShowPrintPopup(event,'Imprimir esta página');" bgcolor="#ffffff">

<center>

<form method="POST" action="boleto_cef.php" name="boleto">
<table style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
<tbody><tr>
<td valign="top" width="100%">
<table border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="4" width="100%">
<tbody><tr>
<td colspan="4" bgcolor="#68b6b7"><font face="Arial" size="2"><b>Gera Boleto</b></font><b></b></td>
</tr><tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" width="150"><font face="Arial" size="2">C&oacute;digodo Cliente:<font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td width="159" colspan="1" bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><input name="id_cliente" id="id_cliente" size="10" value="<?php echo $num['ID'];?>" type="text"></td>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" width="154"><font face="Arial" size="2">N.&ordm; Documento:<font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td width="439" bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><input name="numero_documento" id="numero_documento" size="15" value="<?php echo date('dy');?>" type="text"></td>
</tr><tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" ><font face="Arial" size="2">Nome Cliente:<font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" colspan="3"><input name="nome" size="50" value="<?php echo $num['nome'];?>" type="text" id="nome"> </td></tr><tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" width="150"><font face="Arial" size="2">Valor do Boleto:<font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td colspan="3" bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><input name="valor" value="" type="text"></td>
</tr><tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><font face="Arial" size="2">Data de Emis&atilde;o:<font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td colspan="6" bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><input name="date_ini" size="12" type="text">

<a href="javascript**:%20calendar1.show()"></a>
<div style="visibility: hidden;" class="dynCalendar" id="dynCalendar_layer_0" onMouseOver="calendar1._mouseover(true)" onMouseOut="calendar1._mouseover(false)"></div></td>
</tr><tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><font face="Arial" size="2">Dia do Vencimento:<font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td colspan="6" bgcolor="#e9e9e9"><input name="date_cto_ini" id="date_cto_ini" size="12" type="text"> 
<a href="javascript**:%20calendar2.show()"></a><div style="visibility: hidden;" class="dynCalendar" id="dynCalendar_layer_0" onMouseOver="calendar2._mouseover(true)" onMouseOut="calendar2._mouseover(false)"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" width="150"><font face="Arial" size="2">Endere&ccedil;o:<font color="#ff0000">*</font> </font></td>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" colspan="3"><input name="endereco" size="50" value="<?php echo $num['endereco'];?>" type="text"></td>
</tr><tr>

<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" width="150">Bairro:<font face="Arial" size="2"><font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" colspan="3"><input name="bairro" value="<?php echo $num['bairro'];?>" type="text"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9">Cep:<font face="Arial" size="2"><font color="#ff0000">*</font></font></td>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" colspan="3"><input name="cep" value="<?php echo $num['cep'];?>" type="text"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9">&nbsp;</td>
<td bgcolor="#e9e9e9" colspan="3">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
</tbody></table>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody></table>
<br>
<table width="100%">
<tbody><tr>
<td colspan="6" align="right">
<input type="reset" name="Submit2" class="button" value="Limpar">
<input type="submit" name="Submit" class="button" value="Enviar">
</td>
</tr>
</tbody></table>

</form>

</center>

</body></html>
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
segue Anexo os outros arquivos.
Todos os arquivos estão em formato *.txt é só modificar para *.php, exerto o tabless que é tabless.css.

----------


## fsoaress76

Ops!

esqueci da tabela do BD mysql. junto tem dois cadastro ja testado 

CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `boleto` (
`id_boleto` int(11) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
`id_cliente` int(11) NOT NULL,
`codigo` varchar(100) NOT NULL,
`linha_digitavel` varchar(200) NOT NULL,
`data_vencimento` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`cedente` varchar(100) NOT NULL,
`agencia_codigo` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`data_documento` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`numero_documento` varchar(100) NOT NULL,
`especie_doc` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`aceite` varchar(30) NOT NULL,
`data_processamento` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`nosso_numero` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`carteira` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`especie` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`quantidade` varchar(20) NOT NULL,
`valor_unitario` varchar(11) NOT NULL,
`valor_boleto` varchar(10) NOT NULL,
`instrucoes1` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`instrucoes2` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`sacado` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`endereco1` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`endereco2` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
`codigo_barras` varchar(200) NOT NULL,
PRIMARY KEY (`id_boleto`)
) ENGINE=InnoDB DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 AUTO_INCREMENT=3 ;
--
-- Extraindo dados da tabela `boleto`
--
INSERT INTO `boleto` (`id_boleto`, `id_cliente`, `codigo`, `linha_digitavel`, `data_vencimento`, `cedente`, `agencia_codigo`, `data_documento`, `numero_documento`, `especie_doc`, `aceite`, `data_processamento`, `nosso_numero`, `carteira`, `especie`, `quantidade`, `valor_unitario`, `valor_boleto`, `instrucoes1`, `instrucoes2`, `sacado`, `endereco1`, `endereco2`, `codigo_barras`) VALUES
(1, 1, '104-0', '10490.11230 12128.075004 00000.484527 2 44650000006900', '28/12/2009', 'ARENANET TEL. COM. SERV. E INFOM. LTDA', '0750 / 00000048452-7', '28/11/2009', '2809', 'DS', 'Não', '28/11/2009', '0112312128-9', 'SR', 'R$', '', '', '69,00', 'Multa de 2% após o vencimento', 'Juros de 0,05 ao dia', 'FRANCISCO SOARES DA SILVA', 'rua tal tal', 'centro - - CEP: 62930-000', '10492446500000069000112312128075000000048452'),
(2, 1, '104-0', '10490.11230 12128.075004 00000.484527 8 44280000010000', '21/11/2009', 'ARENANET TEL. COM. SERV. E INFOM. LTDA', '0750 / 00000048452-7', '28/11/2009', '2809', 'DS', 'Não', '28/11/2009', '0112312128-9', 'SR', 'R$', '', '', '100,00', 'Multa de 2% após o vencimento', 'Juros de 0,05 ao dia', 'FRANCISCO SOARES DA SILVA', 'rua tal tal', 'centro - - CEP: 62930-000', '10498442800000100000112312128075000000048452');

----------


## netosdr

Apesar de eu nao usar carnê, parabens pela iniciativa de compartilhar.

----------


## keniocesar

Vlw de mais pela inicativa, apesar deu usar o delphi!

----------


## jandersonjc

eae amigo, esse ai é uma boa idéia para um projeto de software livre, se topar manda um e-mail pra mim.

[email protected]

----------


## ebertonraider

estou tentando rodar este boleto, pois preciso usar aqui na minha empresa principalmento com logo da caixa.
onde estao as fotos do boleto?
sempre me deparo com este erro 
[code]
*Warning*: mysql_fetch_array() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in *C:\wamp\www\carne\teste\GERBLT.php* on line *17*
[\code]

----------


## fsoaress76

> estou tentando rodar este boleto, pois preciso usar aqui na minha empresa principalmento com logo da caixa.
> onde estao as fotos do boleto?
> sempre me deparo com este erro 
> [code]
> *Warning*: mysql_fetch_array() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in *C:\wamp\www\carne\teste\GERBLT.php* on line *17*
> [\code]


o arquivo boleto.php tem uma linha: img src="boletophp/imagens/logocaixa.jpg".

Vc pode baixar todas as imagens no site http://boletophp.com.br

coloca um @ no "mysql_fetch_array()"

ficando assim: "@mysql_fetch_array()" 
sem apas

----------


## ebertonraider

muito obrigado, desculpa a demora é que so acessei hoje o forum. ainda não do jeito que eu vejo nos carnes por ai com canhoto, vou pegar uma foto e posta aqui pra voce ver do jeito que estou querendo fazer

----------

